# Jamblor's 19 gal. super long planted journal



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Thought I would share my first real attempt at a planted tank.

Specs:

-45x9x11 ~19gal. tank I picked up from Greg, thanks!
-Mix of LEDs and CFL (will eventually be all LEDs)
-Pressurized CO2
-Substrate a mix of fluorite and gravel.

As for the plants, it's a mixed bag of a lot of things at the moment. When it grows out I'll see how I'll rescape and what I will keep.

I also have a small school of ember tetras, a longfin bushynose, apistogramma borelli, and some red ramshorn snails.

I plan to do an update photo every 2 weeks or so. 

Enjoy!

Dec. 22, 2014 - Tank start, no CO2.

Jan. 9, 2015 - CO2 started

Jan. 17, 2015

Jan. 18, 2015 - small rescape, some new plants.


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Things are starting to grow in.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very Cool !!


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Very nice man. I love the long tank


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hell yea that's the best size tank. Missed your thread completely


----------

